# Anyone want a loader for their GT?



## jeffgt (Sep 16, 2003)

Kwik-way has a message posted in their website's forum area that they will look at offering a loader for Sears GTs if their is enough interest. If you are interested let them know by replying to the thread at:

http://209.151.83.79/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*kWICK-WAY*

I'm just glad in spring 2004 they should have the backhoes ready for The JD X series tractors. I guess they have been pretty busy this year with the new loaders for the Simplicity leagacy 4wd models.


----------

